# Question about my dog limping



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Yesterday evening Ruffles was running in our back yard, in circles around me. She stopped suddenly and started limping. She didn't yelp. I thought she slipped on maybe stepped on something. It was her right rear leg.

Within 5 minutes she's walking with a slight limp and 10 minutes later she's fine. Last night we're out for a walk and she lets out a cry and starts limping. I carry her home and soon after that she's fine again. Today the same thing again but she was only walking not running. Within a few minutes she's fine again.

I looked at her paw and I don't see any thorn or sticker. She doesn't cry or snap when I put pressure on her paw or touch her leg.

I know it's hard to tell from just a description but could it be this luxating patella I keep reading about in here or could it just be a minor muscle ache or sprain?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds like it is possibly a loose patella. Make an appointment with your vet as soon as possible to be sure.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Thanks
I found this link and it was very helpful. I guess we'll have to find a vet sooner than we thought...bummer.

http://www.2ndchance.info/patella.htm


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear this. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It does sound like a patella issue. I hope the vet gives you more information.


----------

